# Extraer informacion de receptor de gps a una laptop



## franciscouziel (Sep 15, 2010)

hola a todos 
Estoy haciendo un proyecto donde se utiliza un receptor de gps garmin este se debe conectar al computador para extraer los datos de latitud, longitud, altura y tiempo. ¿Como se obtiene informacion del gps cada intervalo de tiempo? ¿Como visualizo esta informacion? ¿Como se graba esa informacion? y finalmente ¿Como podria hacer para almacenar esa informacion en excel?

Les agradezco de antemano a todos aquellos que nos brindan una mano y comparten lo que saben para ayudar a otros

Saludos a todos


----------



## Tratante (Sep 15, 2010)

Preguntas... 

que tipo de interface hacia la PC ofrece tu GPS garmin?
Puedes subir el manual? Si no se puede entonces proporciona el modelo para buscarlo.

Es relativamente simple cargar un excel con los datos.

Saludos !!!


----------



## franciscouziel (Sep 16, 2010)

es un garmin etrex legend tiene un puerto serial


----------



## Tratante (Sep 16, 2010)

Bien, busque por ahi y no me queda claro el tipo de protocolo que maneja el equipo.

preguntas:

El cable de conexion que tienes es USB o es un DB9?
Si es USB, tienes el driver instalado?
Si es USB, al conectar el dispositivo a la PC te aparece un puerto serial?

Espero tus respuestas.

Saludos


----------



## franciscouziel (Sep 17, 2010)

gracias tratante por querer darme una mano. el cable es serial aqui te dejo el manual por si lo requieres http://www.gpsenchile.cl/archivos/legend_sp.pdf en la pagina 79 esta como es el cable para conectar a la compu es un conector db9

te agradezco de antemano el tiempo que inviertes ayudandome gracias


----------



## Tratante (Sep 17, 2010)

Hola francisco

Entiendo que tienes el cable apropiado, bien; una prueba muy simple, conecta el cable y ejecuta el Hyperterminal para observar si te reporta mensajes el Garmin.

Que parametros tienes configurados en el setup de interface? (pagina 70).

Saludos


----------



## franciscouziel (Sep 17, 2010)

Que parametros tienes configurados en el setup de interface? (pagina 70).

No se que parametros usar y como usarlos mira para mi esto es muy confuso pero voy a ver como le hago lo del hyperterminal y que hago si el hyperterminal no me reporta mensajes??


----------



## Tratante (Sep 17, 2010)

Si no te reporta mensajes el Hyperterminal debes asegurarte que el garmin tiene habilitado el modo para enviar mensajes (te comente que en la pagina 70 habla de los parametros que debes configurar).

Asumiendo que tu cable esta conectado correctamente y que tambien has configurado correctamente el hyperterminal.

Es importante que veas la pg. 70 del manual.

Saludos


----------



## franciscouziel (Sep 22, 2010)

hola tratante como estas sabes no he podido escribir porque he estado un poco enfermo pero ya hice lo que me dijiste y si recibo señales del gps y se muestran en el hyperterminal y de la pagina 70 lo que he configurado es la salida nmea. si tienes tiempo dame una mano con eso
por favor

gracias y saludos


----------



## ChaD (Sep 23, 2010)

Bien! ya tienes los datos. Si tu idea es hacerte un programa para interpretar esos datos, te adjunto el manual del protocolo NMEA


----------



## Tratante (Sep 23, 2010)

Hola francisco

Te pido un favor, en el hyperterminal hay una opcion que sirve para capturar en un archivo (esta en el menu de transferir), guarda algunas tramas NMEA y subelas al foro.

Quiero ver que sentencia entrega, si bien las tramas MNEA son un estandar en dispositivos GPS, no todos entregan los mismos grupos.

Espero tu archivo de captura y te regreso un documento excel con las macros necesarias.

Saludos


----------



## franciscouziel (Oct 4, 2010)

lo siento no he podido escribir antes pero aqui les envio los datos que se obtuvo del gps
1,c,*37
$GPRMC,153110,A,0010.1134,S,07829.0795,W,0.0,275.9,280910,1.9,W,A*0B
$GPRMB,A,,,,,,,,,,,,A,A*0B
$GPGGA,153110,0010.1134,S,07829.0795,W,1,05,2.0,2806.0,M,13.3,M,,*79
$GPGSA,A,3,03,07,,,,19,,23,24,,,,4.0,2.0,2.7*3A
$GPGSV,3,2,11,17,14,227,00,19,44,015,47,20,24,181,00,23,66,216,34*7C
$GPGLL,0010.1134,S,07829.0795,W,153110,A,A*46
$GPBOD,,T,,M,,*47
$GPVTG,275.9,T,277.7,M,0.0,N,0.0,K*42
$PGRME,14.2,M,26.1,M,30.0,M*1F
$PGRMZ,9206,f,3*26
$PGRMM,WGS 84*06
$GPRTE,1,1,c,*37
$GPRMC,153112,A,0010.1134,S,07829.0795,W,0.0,275.9,280910,1.9,W,A*09
$GPRMB,A,,,,,,,,,,,,A,A*0B
$GPGGA,153112,0010.1134,S,07829.0795,W,1,05,2.2,2806.1,M,13.3,M,,*78
$GPGSA,A,3,03,07,,,,19,,23,24,,,,4.2,2.2,2.8*35
$GPGSV,3,3,11,24,32,081,39,28,06,287,00,32,18,160,00*43
$GPGLL,0010.1134,S,07829.0795,W,153112,A,A*44
$GPBOD,,T,,M,,*47
$GPVTG,275.9,T,277.7,M,0.0,N,0.0,K*42
$PGRME,16.6,M,26.2,M,31.7,M*1C
$PGRMZ,9206,f,3*26
$PGRMM,WGS 84*06
$GPRTE,1,1,c,*37
$GPRMC,153114,A,0010.1134,S,07829.0795,W,0.0,275.9,280910,1.9,W,A*0F
$GPRMB,A,,,,,,,,,,,,A,A*0B
$GPGGA,153114,0010.1134,S,07829.0795,W,1,05,2.2,2806.1,M,13.3,M,,*7E
$GPGSA,A,3,03,07,,,,19,,23,24,,,,4.2,2.2,2.8*35
$GPGSV,3,1,11,03,15,027,38,07,20,342,46,11,59,174,00,13,59,289,00*73
$GPGLL,0010.1134,S,07829.0795,W,153114,A,A*42
$GPBOD,,T,,M,,*47
$GPVTG,275.9,T,277.7,M,0.0,N,0.0,K*42
$PGRME,16.6,M,26.2,M,31.7,M*1C
$PGRMZ,9206,f,3*26
$PGRMM,WGS 84*06
$GPRTE,1,1,c,*37
$GPRMC,153116,A,0010.1131,S,07829.0794,W,0.0,275.9,280910,1.9,W,A*09
$GPRMB,A,,,,,,,,,,,,A,A*0B
$GPGGA,153116,0010.1131,S,07829.0794,W,1,05,2.0,2806.3,M,13.3,M,,*78
$GPGSA,A,3,03,07,,,,19,,23,24,,,,4.0,2.0,2.9*34
$GPGSV,3,2,11,17,14,227,00,19,44,015,46,20,24,179,00,23,66,216,33*7D
$GPGLL,0010.1131,S,07829.0794,W,153116,A,A*44
$GPBOD,,T,,M,,*47
$GPVTG,275.9,T,277.7,M,0.0,N,0.0,K*42
$PGRME,14.2,M,26.2,M,30.1,M*1D
$PGRMZ,9207,f,3*27
$PGRMM,WGS 84*06
$GPRTE,1,1,c,*37
$GPRMC,153118,A,0010.1133,S,07829.0796,W,0.0,275.9,280910,1.9,W,A*07
$GPRMB,A,,,,,,,,,,,,A,A*0B
$GPGGA,153118,0010.1133,S,07829.0796,W,1,05,2.2,2806.3,M,13.3,M,,*74
$GPGSA,A,3,03,07,,,,19,,23,24,,,,4.2,2.2,2.9*34
$GPGSV,3,3,11,24,32,081,39,28,06,287,00,32,18,160,00*43
$GPGLL,0010.1133,S,07829.0796,W,153118,A,A*4A
$GPBOD,,T,,M,,*47
$GPVTG,275.9,T,277.7,M,0.0,N,0.0,K*42
$PGRME,16.6,M,26.3,M,31.7,M*1D
$PGRMZ,9207,f,3*27
$PGRMM,WGS 84*06
$GPRTE,1,1,c,*37
$GPRMC,153120,A,0010.1133,S,07829.0796,W,0.0,275.9,280910,1.9,W,A*0C
$GPRMB,A,,,,,,,,,,,,A,A*0B
$GPGGA,153120,0010.1133,S,07829.0796,W,1,05,2.2,2806.3,M,13.3,M,,*7F
$GPGSA,A,3,03,07,,,,19,,23,24,,,,4.2,2.2,2.9*34
$GPGSV,3,1,11,03,15,027,38,07,20,342,46,11,59,174,00,13,59,289,00*73
$GPGLL,0010.1133,S,07829.0796,W,153120,A,A*41
$GPBOD,,T,,M,,*47
$GPVTG,275.9,T,277.7,M,0.0,N,0.0,K*42
$PGRME,16.6,M,26.3,M,31.7,M*1D
$PGRMZ,9207,f,3*27
$PGRMM,WGS 84*06
$GPRTE,1,1,c,*37
$GPRMC,153122,A,0010.1132,S,07829.0794,W,0.0,275.9,280910,1.9,W,A*0D
$GPRMB,A,,,,,,,,,,,,A,A*0B
$GPGGA,153122,0010.1132,S,07829.0794,W,1,05,2.0,2806.1,M,13.3,M,,*7E
$GPGSA,A,3,03,07,,,,19,,23,24,,,,4.0,2.0,3.0*3C
$GPGSV,3,2,11,17,14,227,00,19,44,015,46,20,24,179,00,23,65,215,33*7D
$GPGLL,0010.1132,S,07829.0794,W,153122,A,A*40
$GPBOD,,T,,M,,*47
$GPVTG,275.9,T,277.7,M,0.0,N,0.0,K*42
$PGRME,14.2,M,26.3,M,30.1,M*1C
$PGRMZ,9206,f,3*26
$PGRMM,WGS 84*06
$GPRTE,1,1,c,*37
$GPRMC,153124,A,0010.1134,S,07829.0796,W,0.0,275.9,280910,1.9,W,A*0F
$GPRMB,A,,,,,,,,,,,,A,A*0B
$GPGGA,153124,0010.1134,S,07829.0796,W,1,05,2.2,2805.9,M,13.3,M,,*75
$GPGSA,A,3,03,07,,,,19,,23,24,,,,4.2,2.2,3.1*3D
$GPGSV,3,3,11,24,32,081,40,28,06,287,00,32,18,160,00*4D
$GPGLL,0010.1134,S,07829.0796,W,153124,A,A*42
$GPBOD,,T,,M,,*47
$GPVTG,275.9,T,277.7,M,0.0,N,0.0,K*42
$PGRME,16.6,M,26.3,M,31.8,M*12
$PGRMZ,9206,f,3*26
$PGRMM,WGS 84*06
$GPRTE,1,1,c,*37
$GPRMC,153126,A,0010.1134,S,07829.0796,W,0.0,275.9,280910,1.9,W,A*0D
$GPRMB,A,,,,,,,,,,,,A,A*0B
$GPGGA,153126,0010.1134,S,07829.0796,W,1,05,2.2,2805.9,M,13.3,M,,*77
$GPGSA,A,3,03,07,,,,19,,23,24,,,,4.2,2.2,3.1*3D
$GPGSV,3,1,11,03,15,027,38,07,20,342,46,11,59,174,00,13,59,289,00*73
$GPGLL,0010.1134,S,07829.0796,W,153126,A,A*40
$GPBOD,,T,,M,,*47
$GPVTG,275.9,T,277.7,M,0.0,N,0.0,K*42
$PGRME,16.6,M,26.3,M,31.8,M*12
$PGRMZ,9206,f,3*26
$PGRMM,WGS 84*06
$GPRTE,1,1,c,*37
$GPRMC,153128,A,0010.1133,S,07829.0795,W,0.0,275.9,280910,1.9,W,A*07
$GPRMB,A,,,,,,,,,,,,A,A*0B
$GPGGA,153128,0010.1133,S,07829.0795,W,1,05,2.0,2806.0,M,13.3,M,,*75
$GPGSA,A,3,03,07,,,,19,,23,24,,,,4.1,2.0,3.1*3C
$GPGSV,3,2,11,17,14,227,00,19,44,015,46,20,24,179,00,23,65,215,34*7A
$GPGLL,0010.1133,S,07829.0795,W,153128,A,A*4A
$GPBOD,,T,,M,,*47
$GPVTG,275.9,T,277.7,M,0.0,N,0.0,K*42
$PGRME,14.2,M,26.4,M,30.2,M*18
$PGRMZ,9206,f,3*26
$PGRMM,WGS 84*06
$GPRTE,1,1,c,*37
$GPRMC,153130,A,0010.1132,S,07829.0793,W,0.0,275.9,280910,1.9,W,A*09
$GPRMB,A,,,,,,,,,,,,A,A*0B
$GPGGA,153130,0010.1132,S,07829.0793,W,1,05,2.2,2806.1,M,13.3,M,,*78
$GPGSA,A,3,03,07,,,,19,,23,24,,,,4.2,2.2,3.1*3D
$GPGSV,3,3,11,24,32,079,40,28,06,287,00,32,18,160,00*4A
$GPGLL,0010.1132,S,07829.0793,W,153130,A,A*44
$GPBOD,,T,,M,,*47
$GPVTG,275.9,T,277.7,M,0.0,N,0.0,K*42
$PGRME,14.2,M,26.4,M,30.2,M*18
$PGRMZ,9206,f,3*26
$PGRMM,WGS 84*06
$GPRTE,1,1,c,*37
$GPRMC,153132,A,0010.1132,S,07829.0793,W,0.0,275.9,280910,1.9,W,A*0B
$GPRMB,A,,,,,,,,,,,,A,A*0B
$GPGGA,153132,0010.1132,S,07829.0793,W,1,05,2.2,2806.1,M,13.3,M,,*7A
$GPGSA,A,3,03,07,,,,19,,23,24,,,,4.2,2.2,3.1*3D
$GPGSV,3,1,11,03,15,027,38,07,20,342,46,11,59,174,00,13,59,289,00*73
$GPGLL,0010.1132,S,07829.0793,W,153132,A,A*46
$GPBOD,,T,,M,,*47
$GPVTG,275.9,T,277.7,M,0.0,N,0.0,K*42
$PGRME,14.2,M,26.4,M,30.2,M*18
$PGRMZ,9206,f,3*26
$PGRMM,WGS 84*06
$GPRTE,1,1,c,*37
$GPRMC,153134,A,0010.1131,S,07829.0792,W,0.0,275.9,280910,1.9,W,A*0F
$GPRMB,A,,,,,,,,,,,,A,A*0B
$GPGGA,153134,0010.1131,S,07829.0792,W,1,05,2.0,2806.3,M,13.3,M,,*7E
$GPGSA,A,3,03,07,,,,19,,23,24,,,,4.1,2.0,3.2*3F
$GPGSV,3,2,11,17,14,227,00,19,44,015,46,20,24,179,00,23,65,215,34*7A
$GPGLL,0010.1131,S,07829.0792,W,153134,A,A*42
$GPBOD,,T,,M,,*47
$GPVTG,275.9,T,277.7,M,0.0,N,0.0,K*42
$PGRME,14.2,M,26.4,M,30.2,M*18
$PGRMZ,9207,f,3*27
$PGRMM,WGS 84*06
$GPRTE,1,1,c,*37
$GPRMC,153136,A,0010.1129,S,07829.0791,W,0.0,275.9,280910,1.9,W,A*07
$GPRMB,A,,,,,,,,,,,,A,A*0B
$GPGGA,153136,0010.1129,S,07829.0791,W,1,05,2.0,2806.5,M,13.3,M,,*70
$GPGSA,A,3,03,07,,,,19,,23,24,,,,4.1,2.0,3.2*3F
$GPGSV,3,3,11,24,32,079,40,28,06,287,00,32,18,160,00*4A
$GPGLL,0010.1129,S,07829.0791,W,153136,A,A*4A
$GPBOD,,T,,M,,*47
$GPVTG,275.9,T,277.7,M,0.0,N,0.0,K*42
$PGRME,14.2,M,26.4,M,30.2,M*18
$PGRMZ,9208,f,3*28
$PGRMM,WGS 84*06
$GPRTE,1,1,c,*37
$GPRMC,153138,A,0010.1129,S,07829.0791,W,0.0,275.9,280910,1.9,W,A*09
$GPRMB,A,,,,,,,,,,,,A,A*0B
$GPGGA,153138,0010.1129,S,07829.0791,W,1,05,2.0,2806.5,M,13.3,M,,*7E
$GPGSA,A,3,03,07,,,,19,,23,24,,,,4.1,2.0,3.2*3F
$GPGSV,3,1,11,03,15,027,38,07,20,342,46,11,59,174,00,13,59,289,00*73
$GPGLL,0010.1129,S,07829.0791,W,153138,A,A*44


----------



## ChaD (Oct 5, 2010)

franciscouziel, ya tenes todos los datos, que más necesitas? El string $GPGGA posee las coordenadas de la posición. Yo adjunte más arriba el protocolo con la indicación de cada campo. Ahora podés hacer una macro de Excel que interprete ese texto. Busca los delimitadores (las comas) y no lo hagas por longitud del campo.


----------



## franciscouziel (Oct 5, 2010)

gracias chad por la informacion estaba revisando el manual del protocolo nmea y ahi mas o menos le entendi como se almacena la informacion del gps pero el problema que tengo ahora es que no se como hacer la macros nunca he hecho algo asi

saludos
francisco


----------



## Tratante (Oct 6, 2010)

Que tal francisco

Te envio una documento excel con una macro que deberia funcionar, no tengo forma de probarla.

Para que revises el codigo de la macro pulsa ALT-F11, ahi podras ajustar los parametros de comunicacion directamente en el codigo.

Ojo, debes conectar el dispositivo antes de iniciar la macro (pulsar el boton que aparece en una celda). Si no recibe datos la hoja se bloquea hasta que termine de leer el numero de entradas que tu definas, ese numero lo puedes ajustar en la celda que esta justo encima del boton de grabacion.

Hay otras formas de hacer lo mismo, esta es solo una de ellas; la mas sencilla y por lo mismo no esta exenta de inconvenientes (bloqueo).

Cualquier duda avisame.

Saludos


----------



## franciscouziel (Oct 6, 2010)

gracias tratante 

Te agradezco mucho por la ayuda brindada voy a hacer lo que me dijiste y espero ya no tener problemas con eso del gps 

Suerte y otra vez gracias


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 7, 2010)

hola, en la red hay dando vuentas un "box" interesante llamado My Tiny Track.


----------



## franciscouziel (Jun 29, 2011)

hola disculpen que les moleste me quedo una duda y si el conector es usb y ya se instalo los drivers se puede utilizar el mismo programa y de no cual deberia usarse tomando en cuenta que en las nuevas computadores ya no tiene el conector db9 y tampoco esta el hiperterminal  para conectar 
Agradezco su respuesta de antemano


----------

